# Running, running, running...



## AnnaLK (Jan 30, 2015)

Does anyone else just lay awake and listen to your hedgie running on his wheel? The moment I try to peek, he stops, but I can still listen to him running a marathon. It's oddly soothing to me, though it still freaks my dog out :lol:


----------



## Ally's_Oliver (Feb 8, 2015)

I've got two hedgies so it just sounds like a lot of racket. But I still listen. Lol.


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

That's so funny! I do the same thing . I've started falling asleep faster when Finnick is running on his wheel though. I'm pretty sure it's because then I'm not worrying about why he's so quiet instead of out doing hedgie things.


----------



## MaryJ83 (Jan 1, 2013)

My two hedgies are in the room next to my bedroom. The wheels are not loud but I can still hear them. It's actually soothing. Thought maybe I was just a bit weird for enjoying the sounds of my girls running their nightly marathon. Glad to hear I'm not the only one!


----------

